# 261313 - 60 Points EOI Submitted on Nov 14 2013. Chance of Invitation?



## kipp2323 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi,

I submitted invitation on Nov 14 2013 on 261313 on 60 points. It is unfortunately most subscribed occupation. Right now those who submitted on Aug 14 seem to have been invited. And the movement seems to be too slow. And I also see that if you have 65, you get immediately invited on the next round. So It seems to me that there are lot of 65 pointers out there. 

Is it possible to get invitation with 60 points this year? Or it is good to improve the points on IELTS to 8 on all modules. It will give me additional 10 points. I attempted two times. Both attempt gave me only 7 on average. 

Another unfortunate situation is ACS recognized only 3 years out of my 7 years of experience. So no way to get additional 5 points now. 

Experts, what if your suggestion? Can I relax and wait until getting invited or put additional effort to improve the score? And moreover, There is a possibility that DIAC can move the eligibility to 65 to any time from 60 since the occupation is oversubscried. 

EOI Submitted: 14 Nov 2013
Occupation: 261313


----------



## designweb (Nov 14, 2014)

*EOI submitted 14th Nov*

Hi
i too submitted my EOI on 14th nov 2014 with 60 overall in software engineer catg.

i am concerned weather i would be invited in 28th nov round or not

please suggest . Any help will be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

Plz be patient. There is nothing you can do. You know your options. Either improve on IELTS or give Pearson Test of English (It is also acceptable from November onwards). or wait for your turn.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

I applied for same 261313 on Nov 4th with 60 points. And who told you that August ppl are waiting?? Recently, oct 27th files EOIs got invitations on Nov 14th. I intend to get mine on Nov 28th round OR on in first Dec round. I guess you can get it coming 2-3 rounds. Do not worry too much. Yes, if you can increase points by 5 then u have it in next FOR SURE!! Good luck buddies! We are sailors of same boat.


----------



## Mohit Hasija (Nov 27, 2014)

I hope you have got the invitation now in 28th november round...
My EOI submission date is 23/11/14..Hope to get the invitation in 1st december round...


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

Don't worry. You will be invited in December most probably.


kipp2323 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted invitation on Nov 14 2013 on 261313 on 60 points. It is unfortunately most subscribed occupation. Right now those who submitted on Aug 14 seem to have been invited. And the movement seems to be too slow. And I also see that if you have 65, you get immediately invited on the next round. So It seems to me that there are lot of 65 pointers out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes I got mine today. Very happy! And don't worry! You will yours in next two rounds for sure!! Keep up the good spirits!! Good luck!!


----------



## designweb (Nov 14, 2014)

*Got the Invitation*

Hi
Just got my Invitation. Feeling very Happy.

Can anyone guide me to prepare the final visa file and checklist for the document.


Thanks


----------



## Mohit Hasija (Nov 27, 2014)

*]EOI submitted 23rd November 2014*

@designweb...great to know this...I think you have filed your EOI on 14th November 2014 with 60 points...So this is the best for you..i hope we all join your club soon..


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

I too submitted my EOI with 60 points yesterday for 2613. Hoping to get it in last round of December'14 or in Jan'15 :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Guys
Please help me for Finding eligibility
Points find out as belows
Profession : SAP consultant, (6 Years = 2.5 years (Domain) + 3.5 Years (Consulting))
Age : 29 : Point : 30
IELTS : 6.5,7,7,7 Band : Joint : 7 band avg
I am planning to apply in subclass 190 which provides territory sponsorship for the same.

Please suggest if i am eligible for raising PR for australia.
Please suggest as i have 6 years of Wok exp having under
SOL : for ICT Business analyst or IT analyst.

Suggestions hav rewards
Thanks and regards
Nikhil chawla (919717775857)


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

nickchamp said:


> Hi Guys
> Please help me for Finding eligibility
> Points find out as belows
> Profession : SAP consultant, (6 Years = 2.5 years (Domain) + 3.5 Years (Consulting))
> ...



Nikhil,
I would say, System analyst is best suit for you. However, i would strongly recommend you to go thru summary of criteria which is available on Australian Computer society's website and check against responsibilities.

You will have to check with states if they are accepting sponsorship applications for your occupation, mostly they would be full by this time.

To get points wih IELTS, they consider your mean score to calculate points. In you case, your mean score is 6.5 which will give 0 points. You need to score 7 in each section to get 10 and 8 each to get 20 points.


With limited number of state sponsorships, you may try for 189 individual skilled migration.


----------



## Mohit Hasija (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi anyone who has got an invite from 5 december round, please update here :fingerscrossed:


----------



## manukuku (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi
i have submitted my EOI on 5th Feb 2015 with 60 overall in software engineer catg.(261313)

i am concerned weather i would be invited in 13th Feb-15 round or not. 
Could anyone comment how long it is taking these days for getting invitation ?

please suggest . Any help will be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## manukuku (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi
i have submitted my EOI on 5th Feb 2015 with 60 overall in software engineer catg.(261313)

i am concerned weather i would be invited in 27th Feb-15 round or not. 
Could anyone comment how long it is taking these days for getting invitation ?

please suggest . Any help will be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## gdrao (Mar 6, 2015)

*Mr*

Hi manukuku,

Did you get the invite in Feb 27 2015 round?
I have submitted EOI on 22nd Feb 2015 with 60 points.

Thanks


----------



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi all, I submitted my EoI with 60 points on 4th march. Profession is software engineer 261313. Haven't got invited in the 13th march round. Any hope for 27th march ie. Tomorrow's l??


----------



## saenni (Mar 28, 2015)

*hi*

I have submitted EOI with 60 points for Software Engineer code 261313. I haven't got invitation in 27th march. Do I get by APril 10th?

Sinhkta, have u received the invitation?


----------



## saenni (Mar 28, 2015)

I have submitted on 9th march


----------



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

Got an invite in the 10th April round.


----------



## taurasmishu (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI today on 21st Sep 2015 with 60 Points.

Can someone help me to know the chances of getting invite as per current trend.

Thanks,


----------



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

I hope you are referring to 189. Anyways, those who have submitted their EoI by 9th July have received their invites by 3rd August. Going by the current trend you should have your invite by 30th October. Also, when you ask a question do give more details, you must mention your profession and subclass. I've responded assuming your profession to be IT, in case you are a plumber or chef you will get the invite within 14 days itself


----------



## taurasmishu (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Sinhkta,

Thanks for *ur* quick response and sorry for not providing complete details as this Post is related to IT Job code.

Yes, I have submitted my EOI in IT profession in Job code 261313 (Software Engineer) and Visa class is 189.

I have one more query that I didn't receive any confirmation email on my email ID after submitting EOI but I am able to download the PDF documents which is having points breakdown, My complete details and a letter from Immigration department Australia which confirms the submission.

Can *u* *pls* let me know whether I need to do any follow up on this.

Thanks,


*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator
*


----------



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

You need to wait now. No need to mail anyone. You will get a response/mail back once the skill select system picks your EoI.


----------



## taurasmishu (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks a lot Sinhkta for your time and response. It is really helpful for me.

Hi Moderator,

I'll take care of the rules in future.

Thanks,


----------

